
Vegas casino develops technique for ablation of the amygdala - jonbischke
http://neurocritic.blogspot.com/2010/02/vegas-casino-develops-technique-for.html
======
Anm
Misleading headline, since the "Vegas Casino" part is just speculative
fiction. Nonetheless, the backing research is an interesting case of
neurology.

